# Getting a refund on unused cheques.



## Joe Nonety (12 Apr 2013)

I lost my chequebook after only using 5 cheques.

I rang PTSB to cancel the 35 unused cheques which they did.
I then asked for a refund on the 35 x €0.50 stamp duty charges which I've already paid  and they said "Yes, just bring in the 35 unused cheques and we'll give you a refund".
I told them that as I've lost the chequebook that wouldn't be possible, they said I shouldn't have lost the chequebook so.

I feel I deserve the €17.50 back especially as the 35 cheques have been cancelled so I won't ever be able to use them.
The 50c stamp duty is supposed to be on issued cheques, not on unused blank cheques.

Are they in the right?


----------



## suzie (12 Apr 2013)

I wanted to return a partially used book to my bank, but they wont take them, its all or nothing.

S.


----------



## STEINER (12 Apr 2013)

I rarely use my AIB chequebook nowadays, maybe once or twice a year.  I think there is 50c duty per cheque but is only charged when I pay with one, not when the chequebook is issued.


----------



## NHG (12 Apr 2013)

I returned the unused cheques out of two partially used cheque books to BOI towards the end of last year & got the stamp duty refunded no problem.


----------



## Luternau (12 Apr 2013)

I think it's a reasonable request from PTSB to ask for the unused cheques back  -the stamp duty is payable to Revenue, so they may need to furnish unused cheques to get a refund on stamp duty already paid.


----------



## Palerider (12 Apr 2013)

Yes the Bank are correct, they need to account for this, in the old days I seem to recall that was called a medallion return, all needs to balance up alright..


----------



## suzie (13 Apr 2013)

NHG said:


> I returned the unused cheques out of two partially used cheque books to BOI towards the end of last year & got the stamp duty refunded no problem.



I'll have to chase them again on this cause that isn't what they told me...


----------



## suzie (24 May 2013)

Went via a local (non account) branch and they refunded the duty (minus the cost of the draft).

So much for what the account branch had informed me...

S.


----------



## Robert Moore (6 Dec 2013)

Just as a matter of interest, can you get a refund on unused cheques where the account is closed? Father died 18 months ago and I've just found an unused chequebook among some papers. Thanks


----------



## Bronte (10 Dec 2013)

Robert Moore said:


> Just as a matter of interest, can you get a refund on unused cheques where the account is closed? Father died 18 months ago and I've just found an unused chequebook among some papers. Thanks


 
Presumably they would refund it to the executor.


----------



## theresa1 (7 May 2014)

If you have paid the stamp duty on your book of cheques in advance e.g. PTSB and then in the next budget the stamp duty goes up - would PTSB look for the difference or would you escape this? meaning that it could be advantageous being with a bank that charges in advance for a cheque book instead of on presentation of cheques.


----------

